# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  Dundee Yards

## Dundee

Righto you un believers. For the new members I'm 5'4 ad weigh fuck all.Served in the NZDF at a young age and have been shooting ever since.

My trusty .22lr rifle has been getting shit from the original members....... Eat this!!

Spotted a hare under the hedge.



Zoomed in as far as my Sony pocket camera can.



Got the "Redfield 600" rangefinder out. This has been calibrated at H&F with other brands when our mate  @Neckshot worked there.



Bo waiting for the shot



One shot fired command given to go fetch!



To pull shots off like this you need ,stirling .22 model14p and a red field range finder and Bo if you don't want to walk to far.



Happy dog but puffed after that run.

----------


## Maca49

Geeze you need a scope to see that? You disappoint me, was the grass to long? Good shooting DD, which eye? :Grin:

----------


## northdude

the wonders of trick photography

----------


## Max Headroom

> Righto you un believers. For the new members I'm 5'4 ad weigh fuck all.Served in the NZDF at a young age and have been shooting ever since.
> 
> My trusty .22lr rifle has been getting shit from the original members....... Eat this!!
> 
> Spotted a hare under the hedge.
> 
> Attachment 99993
> 
> Zoomed in as far as my Sony pocket camera can.
> ...


That's a really well used Stirling 14p.

 I smell tomato sauce on that photo.

----------


## Driverman

I told you I believed you. Damn good shot

----------


## the creeper

Quad tracks across the paddock from hedge to where bike is parked.....pic showing quad facing wrong way?

----------


## oraki

Close up on the rangefinder looks to me like 19.3yds...... but I have been wrong once before. :Wtfsmilie: 
Still a great shot though

----------


## Friwi

That hare got shot in the rear leg ( traces of blood)and your dog was running after it to finish it a 193 m away?  ;-)

----------


## Friwi



----------


## gundoc

Stirlings have always shot well, even when as well looked after as yours!

----------


## veitnamcam

I like that you drove that much further away to give it a sporting chance. :Thumbsup:  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> That's a really well *abused* Stirling 14p.
> 
>  I smell tomato sauce on that photo.


Fixed it for ya.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Fixed it for ya.


Thanks. That 14p is a survivor.

----------


## Sideshow

Nice work @Dundee  :Thumbsup:  give Bo an extra biscuit for that one :Pacman: 
How’s he doing retrieving at such distances? Do you use hand signals?
You must do! This for you unbelievers is why the bike is facing the wrong way. He stated at the start of the article that he’s only 5’4!
In the set up for the shot he has already anticipated that his marksmanship might bring results and would need to stand on the back of the bike so that the dog would be able to see his hand signals to finish the retrieve :Grin: 
Also any good farmers worth there salt would never drive across a paddock as it fecks up the grass which you need to produce milk so that you can bye quality firearms to take out the grass munchers that should not be their! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 100010
> Close up on the rangefinder looks to me like 19.3yds...... but I have been wrong once before.
> Still a great shot though


Seems fairly conclusive evidence to me Oraki.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Quad tracks across the paddock from hedge to where bike is parked.....pic showing quad facing wrong way?


I agree with the suspicions of creeper. I think that this is a 'browny point' collecting ruse. Dundee needs to get off the sauce.  Believing this story is the 'long shot'!. I will remain suspicious of any similar postings until Dundees ears return to a normal colour. Harsh I know.

----------


## Marty Henry

He is an example of what was described to me at one of the first hunting competitions I entered as a youngster. There were a group of young 20 something guys with the latest gear and rifles standing around making comments about some old fellas with 303s and rough looking clothing. The briefing finished with a comment something like and look out for those old bastards they know there gear.
Guess who bought in the biggest red, best head, biggest sika, and best head. The old guys.
Shooting is being familiar with the terrain, and your equipment and dundee certainly knows that rifle.

----------


## Marty Henry

He is an example of what was described to me at one of the first hunting competitions I entered as a youngster. There were a group of young 20 something guys with the latest gear and rifles standing around making comments about some old fellas with 303s and rough looking clothing. The briefing finished with a comment something like and look out for those old bastards they know there gear.
Guess who bought in the biggest red, best head, biggest sika, and best head. The old guys.
Shooting is being familiar with the terrain, and your equipment and dundee certainly knows that rifle.
He must also train the ammunition as the remington golden bucket o bullets is not known for its target porential.

----------


## Happy

Somebodies extracting the urine me finks.... :ORLY:  

 Now Dundee do like this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMun6pVDBzs

----------


## erniec

That dog must do some yards it isn't overweight.
No reason to disbelieve Dundee.

----------


## Mathias

I'm having trouble believing that the Remington bucket ammo made it that far  :Wink:   Well done Dundee, see you at next years Toby shoot  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gibo

Between yourself and R93 nothing is safe from the mighty .22!!!

----------


## kotuku

ya right dundee ..my 1st rig was a p14stirling with a 4x28 nikko tiara scope up top .with a big 3celltorch under barrel many a snarling buck jackos sex life was ended by 40gn of rabbit ammo or hushpoint in the bloody noggin.
later mounted a tasco 4x40 on it and again headshot many jackos and more than a few rabbits who fondly(stupidly0thought hes outta sight outta mind .......oops
I rue the day i sold it .
 bloody grouse shooting and a bloody grouse dog.
the cracks about ya height -FFS allgood things come in small parcels,casn watties dynamite &dundee.

----------


## ebf

I was waiting for the classic fishing photo where you hold the fishy out at full arms length to make it look larger...

Mind you, if Dundee held up a bunny it would probably look like a bloody monster hare !

Not bad for a midget grunt and and his mighty 22 bro  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

I have my doubts about that rangefinder Dundee. Ive also looked through the scope of that 22 and couldn't see my ute at 20 yards .
But I'll give the drunk one thing he can shoot, he sacked a yearling at 550 yards with a gun he hadnt fired before in trying conditions more than most internet hunters could do.
He also walked 18k in those fucking gumboots...

----------


## Marty Henry

When we walked the milford track back in 83 I think it was we met an old retired farmer from pio pio half way through the first day. He was coming back from Milford having gone both ways. Footwear was a pair of redbands he'd worn gumboots all his life . Mind you we had solid rain for the rest of the trip and suddenly his footwear seemed a good choice

----------


## Scouser

I believe the 'yarn' about the gummies.......calling BS on that shot...... :Psmiley:

----------


## Max Headroom

> I'm having trouble believing that the Remington bucket ammo made it that far   Well done Dundee, see you at next years Toby shoot


Maybe it stopped for a nap about halfway across.

----------


## Moa Hunter

@Dundee I am laying down the gauntlet, a challenge to you Sir. I will wager that you cannot repeat the shot.
Let us see you shoot a life size crouching hare target at the same place and same distance, to be verified and witnessed by the local Presbyterian Minister.

----------


## Rushy

> @Dundee I am laying down the gauntlet, a challenge to you Sir. I will wager that you cannot repeat the shot.
> Let us see you shoot a life size crouching hare target at the same place and same distance, to be verified and witnessed by the local Presbyterian Minister.


That would never work.  The minister would become sidetracked trying to exorcise the Watties demons.

----------


## Max Headroom

> @Dundee to be verified and witnessed by the local Presbyterian Minister.


Why him? who he?

----------


## Max Headroom

> That would never work.  The minister would become sidetracked trying to exorcise the Watties demons.


Most Presbyterians I know would freak out and run away from a demon. A Watties demon......well, that could force them to go live in a different time zone.

----------


## WallyR

@Dundee
Got a Stirling 1400 w/2.5X cheapie given to me by BIL.
Shoots better than I can, with whatever I feed it.
Most shots under 75 M though.

----------


## csmiffy

X heaps on the stirling. I have a 14p that I got for my first 22 back in about 87-88.
Always shot well.

----------


## Mooseman

Good shooting weather it was 193 yards or 19.3 yards you got him fair and square.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Why him? who he?


Well Max, the choice of which religious representative to act as validator is simple really. We want Dundee to have a fair unweighted opportunity of success. If a Catholic Priest was selected this would be unfair to Dundee as the shot was from a prone position and having a Priest standing behind whilst lying prone would potentially affect Dundees concentration.
An Anglican Minister would be no good as he / she would want to be paid. The same goes for a Jewish Rabbi. A Methodist would only attend if Dundee was a non drinker. A Muslim Cleric would be concerned that the Hare was facing Mecca. A Seventh Day Adventist Minister might turn out to be vegetarian and not approve. A Lutheran would want a Hare to take home to eat on Boxing Day. The list goes on and in the end we are left with selecting a Stoic Presbyterian Minister who wont turn from duty.

----------


## erniec

> When we walked the milford track back in 83 I think it was we met an old retired farmer from pio pio half way through the first day. He was coming back from Milford having gone both ways. Footwear was a pair of redbands he'd worn gumboots all his life . Mind you we had solid rain for the rest of the trip and suddenly his footwear seemed a good choice


On a school trip walked around Waikaremoana in gumboots. 40+ years ago.
They were beauty on all the wet bits.
Mind you used to run round in either barefeet ,gumboots or footy boots.
Then graduated to lace up gumboots Ashleys? with No 8 wire laces.
Wore them for years when shepherding.
Picked up hay in often in jandels.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Well Max, the choice of which religious representative to act as validator is simple really. We want Dundee to have a fair unweighted opportunity of success. If a Catholic Priest was selected this would be unfair to Dundee as the shot was from a prone position and having a Priest standing behind whilst lying prone would potentially affect Dundees concentration.
> An Anglican Minister would be no good as he / she would want to be paid. The same goes for a Jewish Rabbi. A Methodist would only attend if Dundee was a non drinker. A Muslim Cleric would be concerned that the Hare was facing Mecca. A Seventh Day Adventist Minister might turn out to be vegetarian and not approve. A Lutheran would want a Hare to take home to eat on Boxing Day. The list goes on and in the end we are left with selecting a Stoic Presbyterian Minister who wont turn from duty.


A stoic Presbyterian would likely class @Dundee's attitude to tomato sauce as a perversion, an addiction, or both.

----------


## Buzo

I think the hare saw that gold plated trophy scope and played dead and the dog found it.

----------


## Buzo

> @Dundee I am laying down the gauntlet, a challenge to you Sir. I will wager that you cannot repeat the shot.
> Let us see you shoot a life size crouching hare target at the same place and same distance, to be verified and witnessed by the local Presbyterian Minister.


Well at least if he missed the 2nd time he could always blame his rifle....well at least the stock or the scope, No one would argue!

----------


## Moa Hunter

> I think the hare saw that gold plated trophy scope and played dead and the dog found it.


What about a Gold Hare...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_vju27U-sA

----------


## Flyblown

As previously reported I was shooting a roughly hare-sized alloy plate at 230m with a .22LR and CCI subs last week, after @rossi.45s motivation. I think I hit the plate second shot? @Wingman will remember. Helps that hes set all dope. After that it was plink... plink...plink.

So its 10 cred points from. Myth confirmed in my book.  :Thumbsup: 

Naysayers probably havena even tried!

----------


## Dundee

I did shoot a white hare too with the stirling 14p even the unbelievers can't match that! :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

https://youtu.be/pYJkraYHkI4

----------


## Moa Hunter

So @Dundee are you willing to accept my challenge and repeat your extraordinary feat of field marksmanship ? ( A suggestion to 'Mythbusters' perhaps?)
It is he wheel tracks in the grass and the quad faced the wrong way that have created the doubt.
Having been referred to as an 'unbeliever' at the start of the post is the reason that I suggested a clergyman validate the shot. If you cannot repeat, then the right person will be on hand to observe you repent.

----------


## Dundee

I have pinged the 200 yard gong at the back of the farm with my .22 but the sound didn't come through on my vid. When the wind drops off I will accept your challenge,and have a witness at my side.

----------


## Max Headroom

> and have a witness at my side.


Name your Clergyman sir, his credentials must be checked.

----------


## Dundee

Fark I'm not exactly the religious type .lol :Grin:

----------


## BRADS

> Fark I'm not exactly the religious type .lol


Come for a drive Dundee I'll film it for ya

----------


## Dundee

I'm all out of time off this month apart from Xmas got a couple free days next month.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Fark I'm not exactly the religious type .lol


Perhaps not, but you do appear to regard Watties Sauce as your own personal version of 'Holy Water'

----------


## Cordite

> Righto you un believers. For the new members I'm 5'4 ad weigh fuck all.Served in the NZDF at a young age and have been shooting ever since.
> My trusty .22lr rifle has been getting shit from the original members....... Eat this!!
> Attachment 100007


Good shot!  Good dog!  But, Dundee, You are hereby stripped of your rank, former or otherwise - that stock is a disgrace to the Forum Regiment!

----------


## Rushy

> Good shot!  Good dog!  But, Dundee, You are hereby stripped of your rank, former or otherwise - that stock is a disgrace to the Forum Regiment!


Get RSM kotuku to March the guilty burger in and I will come up with an appropriate sentence.  Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Max Headroom

> Get RSM kotuku to March the guilty burger in and I will come up with an appropriate sentence.  Ha ha ha ha


Force him to use BBQ sauce in lieu of the original.

----------


## viper

@Dundee, great shot mate but I think you have gotten more yards out of this posting than the actual shot  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Come for a little drive Dundee, I'll film it for ya


Something a bit creepy about that offer Brads

----------


## Dundee

Righto was having another go last night.

Just to the right of the blue bucket. Pissed around with the camera and range finder and the bugger scarpered. :Oh Noes: 

Should of just shot the bugger :Psmiley: 
Ok who would like to guess that distance? Got two pics thru the range finder before it fecked off!

----------


## oraki

173 Dd yds :O O:

----------


## Rushy

Thirty seven foot six inches

----------


## Sideshow

Don’t know where we looking? 80 to the posts on the right around 120/130 to white thing center of screen?

----------


## Moa Hunter

132 yrds

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Cordite

173 yarns

----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 100231


Shit @Dundee hold the bloody thing steady looks like you had a gumboot blow out :Zomg:  or have been snorting the sauce  :XD:

----------


## Dundee

Wind can kindly piss off! I will prove the unbelievers. :Grin:

----------


## Cordite

Stop crowing about your brilliant shooting, @Dundee.  (0:  

On a practical note, do you shoot supported or unsupported?

----------


## Dundee

> Stop crowing about your brilliant shooting, @Dundee.  (0:  
> 
> On a practical note, do you shoot supported or unsupported?


Prone most of the time if I can see over the grass. :Grin:

----------


## Cordite

> Prone most of the time if I can see over the grass.


And I notice, no bipod, not even a rifle sling.  Use a pack?

----------


## GWH

Very impressive ........

......that you managed to not capture the smoke and mirrors in any of those pics.  :Wink:

----------


## Max Headroom

> And I notice, no bipod, not even a rifle sling.  Use a pack?


Probably a 10lt drum of watties.

----------


## Gibo

> Prone most of the time if I can see over the grass.


See over the grass while prone? You? Be lucky to see over the grass when standing on a ladder  :Psmiley:   :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> See over the grass while prone? You? Be lucky to see over the grass when standing on a ladder


Ha ha ha ha that is bloody hilarious

----------


## Cordite

> See over the grass while prone? You? Be lucky to see over the grass when standing on a ladder


I thought it was just his avatar, this forum's starting to creep me out.

----------


## oraki

It was sitting on the fence post to the left of the shed. 






With my slingshot :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 100282
> It was sitting on the fence post to the left of the shed. 
> Attachment 100283
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> With my slingshot


430 metres with a slingshot.  You were bloody using steelie marbles instead of stones weren't ya?  That's cheating

----------


## Flyblown

Cos I haven't much else to do at the moment...

CZ 455 Varmint, CCI subs, 200mm diameter metal plate at 230m. 

Look for the little white dot on the hillside. That's where the plate is (obviously).

----------


## Max Headroom

> Cos I haven't much else to do at the moment...
> 
> CZ 455 Varmint, CCI subs, 200mm diameter metal plate at 230m. 
> 
> Look for the little white dot on the hillside. That's where the plate is (obviously).


I though you said you'd do that in undies and slippers. :Grin:

----------


## dannyb

The amount of cases on the table tells a story too  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Wingman

> The amount of cases on the table tells a story too


The story they would tell is Flyblown was having such a ball he dumped multiple mags on that plate and just as many on a 3"x 4" hanging gong at 168 yards. Even with a shifty wind an easy 90% were hits. 

200 to 250y with a good quality .22lr is not as difficult as it sounds. Ive spent many of evening on that bench blowing through bricks of ammo on gongs way out there. 
Its a nice relaxing way to spend the evening and is valuable but cheap training for the bigger centerfires.

----------


## Wingman

> I though you said you'd do that in undies and slippers.


He's wearing my wife's hat.. that alone was entertaining enough  :Wink:

----------


## dannyb

Yup or maybe walking it onto the target could be either, don't get ya nickers in a twist was all in good humour I assure you.

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 100282
> It was sitting on the fence post to the left of the shed. 
> Attachment 100283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my slingshot


I might have to upgrade my range finder @oraki but not my rifle. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Flyblown

> The amount of cases on the table tells a story too


Tut, I dunno, cynics eh!

All good everyone, settle down. The truth of the matter is I was given the hold and told to get on with it. Hit within 2-3 shots, from then on it was easy. I think once you know your rifle after a few thousand shots with the same ammo it is a lot easier than it maybe first appears. @rossi.45 had it right a couple of weeks ago, seems he and @Wingman and @Dundee and whoever else have just worked it out and off they go. I hadn’t even heard of this kind of rimfire work until Rossi.45’s post with those 200m+ rabbits. I intend to try and join the club. The windage is quite hard, that’s wear the skill needs to be learnt.


Interesting thing for me is how hard it is to find any reference to this kind of rimfire shooting on the interweb. There’s very very little out there about 200m rimfire.

----------


## Dundee

Rightio huntessess and hunters I put a steel plate up on the hill today at 100yrd or 101 whatever.

600 redfield range finder camera capture....even trying to photo graph the range finder is a challenge.

Now the video evidence of the shot is audible and the 200 yrd proof is coming! :Thumbsup: 
https://youtu.be/Y3EG_V705Mg

----------


## tiroatedson

I wouldnt worry about it Dundee no matter what you do they gonna give you shit. Keep on shooting dude. Only person you gotta impress is yourself or your missus..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mucko

> Nice work @Dundee  give Bo an extra biscuit for that one
> Hows he doing retrieving at such distances? Do you use hand signals?
> You must do! This for you unbelievers is why the bike is facing the wrong way. He stated at the start of the article that hes only 54!
> In the set up for the shot he has already anticipated that his marksmanship might bring results and would need to stand on the back of the bike so that the dog would be able to see his hand signals to finish the retrieve
> Also any good farmers worth there salt would never drive across a paddock as it fecks up the grass which you need to produce milk so that you can bye quality firearms to take out the grass munchers that should not be their!


no hes just that short he needed to stand on quad to be able to see the hare due to the curvature of the earth. he almost needs a periscope for those shots.

----------


## Max Headroom

> hes just that short he needed to stand on quad to be able to see the hare due to the curvature of the earth.


What the hell?? :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## oraki

> I wouldn’t worry about it ‘Dundee’ no matter what you do they gonna give you shit. Keep on shooting dude. Only person you gotta impress is yourself or your missus..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only reason I dish it to him is because I’m jealous, not of his shooting, but I don’t get out fishing very often. 
I get all the bites I need from @Dundee to keep me going :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Max Headroom

Thinking about it, I have done this as well, about 6 years ago. The range was about 200m and the plate was about 1 foot square.

I have no photographic proof and no Licensed clergymen were there on the day to verify anything, just a bunch of shooters,including a small bald man who was very much in love with himself, @sniper80, @Kaimaikid, and Me.

My memory is very hazy. @Kaimaikid might remember the specifics, I think it was a 22 using subsonics.

He told me," I've got the holdover sussed, give it a go. Hold the cross hairs on the top of that ridge." 

Way above the target. Like a good boy I do as told and squeeze the trigger and from far away, a tiny ding. I did it a few more times,and handed the 22 back to him shaking my head in disbelief. No way I could've hit it in a month of sundays without some assistance.

----------


## Dundee

No wind today.So I got the plate painted up.

Flattened the long grass on quad.

Zoomed in 

Ready for action.


https://youtu.be/zp07ww9t6jg

Hit it multiple times from that range.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Fierce powerful ammo Dundee. I see that it's blown a chunk out of the bottom of that grader blade edging

----------


## Gapped axe

impressive shooting Dundee, I guess it's all about knowing your firearm. That 22 is an extension of your arm and you use it more times than most of us.

----------


## Dundee

> Fierce powerful ammo Dundee. I see that it's blown a chunk out of the bottom of that grader blade edging


Ha ha the big calibre did that.

----------


## Dundee

I was thinking of placing balloons out at 200 then you'd all see the hit from 200 as it was not quite audible hitting the steel from there.

----------


## Moa Hunter

Hey @Dundee you challenge shirker, am I wrong or didn't you say that you accepted the challenge I put. That challenge is to repeat the shot in exactly the same place and range with the shooting to be witnessed and verified by your local Presbyterian Minister. If someone else starts their own religion for the day to act as verifier that would be acceptable I suppose as long as you show an edition of the Bible ( Shooters Bible would suffice ) in the photos.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Hey @Dundee you challenge shirker, am I wrong or didn't you say that you accepted the challenge I put. That challenge is to repeat the shot in exactly the same place and range with the shooting to be witnessed and verified by your local Presbyterian Minister. If someone else starts their own religion for the day to act as verifier that would be acceptable I suppose as long as you show an edition of the Bible ( Shooters Bible would suffice ) in the photos.




How about this guy? If he can perform marriages, he must be legit.

----------


## Dundee

River is blown out again in full flood. :Sad: 
Didn't have any balloons so I blew up a milking glove and placed at the 200 yard gong.

Zoomed in. :Wink: 

Shooting position.

And action,kept the camera rolling after the shot to ride over to target.

https://youtu.be/F7bGXC_XYxc

Thats it for now till the new year when I can make it up to Brads  unless any you shooters are passing thru Dannevirke.Only 5minutes out of town. :Have A Nice Day:  :Thumbsup:  My Stirling 14p is the only holey grail I need! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Moa Hunter

@Dundee, you sidestepping avoider. Holy Grail indeed, methinks this Challenge may be a 'Poisoned Chalice'

----------


## erniec

You didn't use bird shot?

----------


## Mathias

That flick made me crook watching it....got all motion sick  :Sick:  
Good shooting Dundee...you've proved you're a legend in your own gumboots man  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Another magazine emptied at 100yrds


https://youtu.be/1Yqd3LGYl6Q
Took my eldest lad out to the 200 but no luck for him.

----------


## Dundee

Rebirth of the old rifle :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

thanks @Chris

----------


## Maca49

Shit that's stuffed it DD, the special touch will be goooonnnneeeee

----------


## Sideshow

@Dundee you had better mount the old stock over the fireplace! That’s a family heirloom if ever I saw one :Thumbsup:

----------


## ROKTOY

Nah, it earned its stories with the old skirt on it, not sure now.

----------


## Dundee

Not convinced yet keeping the old stock,first shot at 100 missed :Psmiley:

----------


## tiroatedson

Chuck the old stock back on. More character 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Not convinced yet keeping the old stock,first shot at 100 missed


The cheek weld position is lower, you will need to get used to it by shooting it more.  Come back and tell us how it is going one hundred critters from now. You have seven days and then we will apply the fantail in flight test.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

@Dundee You can bloody shoot there is no doubt about it, I wouldn't have changed the stock though. Why fix what isn't broken?   :36 1 11:

----------


## Max Headroom

[QUOTE=Dundee;781506]Rebirth of the old rifle :ORLY: 
Attachment 102631

Looks like the barrel is bent. Makes your efforts even more impressive. How do you do at shootin' round corners?

----------


## Rushy

[QUOTE=Max Headroom;781650]


> Rebirth of the old rifle
> Attachment 102631
> 
> Looks like the barrel is bent. Makes your efforts even more impressive. How do you do at shootin' round corners?


Yeh I saw that as well.  Surely it has to be an optical illusion caused by the background.

----------


## Max Headroom

[QUOTE=Rushy;781655]


> Yeh I saw that as well.  Surely it has to be an optical illusion caused by the background.


Thought so. the other pics look straight enough.

----------


## Moa Hunter

[QUOTE=Max Headroom;781650]


> Rebirth of the old rifle
> Attachment 102631
> 
> Looks like the barrel is bent. Makes your efforts even more impressive. How do you do at shootin' round corners?


Perhaps it is bent and the forend pressure from the old stock brings it straight, Max ??

I see these rifle upgrading efforts from Dundee and that's all very well and good, but I haven't seen any time devoted to the 'Hare at 190 odd metres' repeat the shot challenge yet. There is time for Balloon shooting and other sidetracking but no time to maintain your honour Dundee.
How about as penance you provide a full unopened jug of Watties 'Train-smash' as a target for one of the next forum shoots ??? Oh and you be tied in a chair with your eyes taped open and forced to watch every shot !!

----------


## Cordite

@Dundee, send me the old stock and I'll do it up for you. PM me.

----------


## 2post

That stock would make I nice trophy, furthest one shot glove kill. Maybe added to the Toby shoot. Start at 100 everyone has one shot each, those that hit go onto the next round to say 120m and so on in till only one left. Dundee will end up taking it home anyway judging by the way he shoots.

----------


## dannyb

Took my .22 out to 120yards today have to admit I have been sceptical that I could shoot it that far out but it was easy and I have no doubt 200yd accurate shots are more than achievable, next time bigger paddock

My kids all did there p.b today got them out to 60yds was gonna give them a go at 100yds too but it started to hose down. 
I usually just set up at 25-30 yds for the kids. 

https://youtu.be/zR1k82MQA3E

----------


## 2post

I’m taking my .22 next time I go to the range.

----------


## dannyb

> I’m taking my .22 next time I go to the range.


So much fun and the ammo is dirt cheap

----------


## Cordite

> I’m taking my .22 next time I go to the range.


Wonder if you can get .22LR loaded with CETME style VLD, extra gyroscopically stable, projectiles.




Anyone got a mini CNC lathe?  (-:

----------

